# VC Radiance 2560 Fan Kit replacement



## JTB104 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hello all, 
We have an old VC Radiance Model No 2560.  I believe it is probably 15-20 years old by now (it was in the house when we purchased the house).  
I think the fan motor is dead (it just hums without moving air).  I'd like to replace the fan kit and I hunted down an old manual and believe that the part number is 5081.  However, I can't seem to find a replacement fan kit (every site says discontinued).   
Short of pulling the fan apart and trying to repair/replace the motor inside, does anyone have any ideas on how to find this kit?
Thank you


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 20, 2020)

Have you tried here?






						Replacement stove parts | Woodman's Parts Plus | Stove Gas Wood Stove Parts
					

Woodman's Parts Plus offers over 20,000 in stock parts for your wood, coal, gas, oil or pellet unit, as well as barbecues and outdoor power equipment. Over 400 old and current manufacturers, with unique parts and patterns.




					www.woodmanspartsplus.com


----------



## JTB104 (Feb 20, 2020)

DAKSY said:


> Have you tried here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did.  Thanks for replying though.  It seems like the fan I need is 'half' of the  FK26.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 20, 2020)

Nothing there you can work with? 
The mounting bracket & snap disk/rheostat wiring 
are all you need to worry about.


----------



## JTB104 (Feb 21, 2020)

DAKSY said:


> Nothing there you can work with?
> The mounting bracket & snap disk/rheostat wiring
> are all you need to worry about.



Thanks again for the reply.  I'm an amateur at this stuff.  My next step is to take the fan off of the stove, disassemble, and try to replace the motor while keeping the wiring and bracket.  I will see what works.


----------



## solodolo225 (Mar 12, 2020)

JTB104 said:


> Hello all,
> We have an old VC Radiance Model No 2560.  I believe it is probably 15-20 years old by now (it was in the house when we purchased the house).
> I think the fan motor is dead (it just hums without moving air).  I'd like to replace the fan kit and I hunted down an old manual and believe that the part number is 5081.  However, I can't seem to find a replacement fan kit (every site says discontinued).
> Short of pulling the fan apart and trying to repair/replace the motor inside, does anyone have any ideas on how to find this kit?
> Thank you


go to myfireplaceblower.com, you should be able to find one that will work


----------

